# BRP 1/18th Oval racing Vids



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.freewebs.com/davesrc/index.htm
These are from Losiman !!!! Look under Video.
Thanks


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Cool vids!!

Man that is one big banked carpet track. How big is that thing?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BIG I don't really know anyone out there know??


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Thought i heard the run line is 190 feet


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yup 190ft.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

I cant watch the a main video LOL


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

could You see when You got hit???


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

well no but u could hear the croud but rubbins racing LOL


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Just trying to keep this thread on page 1!!!


----------

